# Game enough to hold over the weekend?



## OK2 (18 January 2008)

Is anyone game enough to hold over the weekend? 

It would almost be about time for a major distraction away from US markets, one of my conspiracy theories. Any suggestions on what calamity could arise to bring out the best of American parochialism and stabilise their markets, government supported no doubt.

Oh, where is Osama???

Maybe a tad to early for this yet but watch this space..............................


----------



## roland (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

ahhh, I'm over all this sub-prime fall out garbage. I'll go and hock something to keep getting my value stocks cheaper and cheaper every day.


----------



## habs (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

hahaaha your a classic.......im thinking of selling this laptop to get more at these prices... sheesh.. down 80 points in the first 4 minutes... make that 100 now.


----------



## OK2 (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

I just went 100% cash in the first 5 minutes of the market.

This one is way to hard to predict. The upcoming Fed rate cut would have to be twice as much to stop this now.

Best of luck buyers!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

Just moving this thread to 'ASX Stock Chat'.


----------



## Struzball (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

They really are rediculously cheap.. 
Amazing that MQG was tipped to win the race to first one over $100..
$65.15 now..

I'm got sick of waiting for the bottom.. I had to buy some this morning.


----------



## chops_a_must (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

Of course, but only at the right price.

Total lack of awareness to the subtleness of the market. Low volume day tonight in front of a long weekend. Mounting speculation of government interventions. US futures rallying after close.

Gap down through all trading parameters on the SPI, followed by a sharp rally. Indicating much?

And the first rule of shorting, don't short anticipating break of support. Of course there is going to be some sort of rally from here. A lot of money to be made in the next week going long I reckon. But after that, 4400-4600 is the next stop.


----------



## OK2 (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

A stellar run this morning for option traders. All the big guys knew what was coming and would have began realigning their portfolios.


----------



## Awesomandy (18 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

Now that the index has dropped almost 20% from top to bottom, I think it's actually about time we start aligning ourselves for the next bull. Ok, it might be a few months or a few years before it starts, but now is probably a good time to start planning for a slow drip feed of money back into the long side for long-term investments.


----------



## OK2 (22 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

It is turning into an apocalypse, a chicken run of grand proportion.

The last two corrections opened my eyes and what is prevailing was clearly on the cards.

Bring on the Beijing Olympics and return some confidence to World markets. Then watch it really CRASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## OK2 (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

Another long weekend, but this time we are out on Monday. Anyone playing their hand?


----------



## Snakey (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*



OK2 said:


> Another long weekend, but this time we are out on Monday. Anyone playing their hand?




totally holding cash over the weekend thanks two US trading days before we trade again.


----------



## Whiskers (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

Game enough to hold the weekend?

Absolutely! :bounce: :dance: :bananasmi  :aus:


----------



## cordelia (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

definitely not....things don't go down and then straight back up again.......wait for the bouncing ball.....There were a lot of people who bought at the lower levels who are selling now.....on the big days up.


----------



## Kimosabi (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*



Whiskers said:


> Game enough to hold the weekend?
> 
> Absolutely! :bounce: :dance: :bananasmi :aus:



Nah, I'm out took, 25% on ZFX in 4 days, will probably buy back in during the next big step down...


----------



## cordelia (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*

who's selling to all those who are madly buying? I am standing back to see what happens. I can always buy back in.....Looks like a whole bunch of people running from one side of the room to the other......


----------



## agro (25 January 2008)

yes


----------



## Buster (25 January 2008)

Yes, for my long term portfolio..

Not something that I normally do, but I hopped on WOW this morning @ 30.10 and bailed this arvo @ 31.12.. Snappy 3k pocket money.. I actually set the sell as soon as I got in, but was getting a little nervous that it wouldn't make it later in the day..   

So, No! Not for Share Flirting.. Wasn't willing to hold the additional 90K over _this particular _weekend.. way to much opportunity for things to go to custard in other parts of the globe, wreaking havoc first thing Tuesday..   Better Safe than Sorry.. 

Regards, 

Buster


----------



## Prospector (25 January 2008)

*Re: Game enough to hold the weekend?*



cordelia said:


> definitely not....things don't go down and then straight back up again.......wait for the bouncing ball.....There were a lot of people who bought at the lower levels who are selling now.....on the big days up.



Well, the ball bounced back really quick, didnt it!  I have picked up BHP, FDLOA and Zinifex very cheaply, and the swell just before closing was very nice to see.


----------

